# Great NSX washing picture



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That is absolutely EPIC.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG..
My hero :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't get it?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

That's just wrong!!!! Pervert!

bob


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Apparently that was the limit of his input on the development of it


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> I don't get it?


The man doing the washing is the greatest racing driver ever :bowdown1:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Didn't realise that was Senna. Too used to seeing him with race gear and open visor .


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

asiasi said:


> The man doing the washing is the greatest racing driver ever :bowdown1:


2nd greatest imho.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Jakester said:


> 2nd greatest imho.


Name one better.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Fangio, Ascari, Chiron, Moss.,......


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

paul creed said:


> Fangio, Ascari, Chiron, Moss.,......


Very different era.

Modern day F1, nobody comes close to the talent that was Senna - I speak to guy's who knew him very well on a daily basis, they hold him in the highest regard above anyone that they can remember.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Trev said:


> Very different era.
> 
> Modern day F1, nobody comes close to the talent that was Senna - I speak to guy's who knew him very well on a daily basis, they hold him in the highest regard above anyone that they can remember.


Agree. 
Not too many that come close either really. A few good ones Prost, Alboretto, Villenueve, but true, Senna was and still is a racing icon

You'll have to excuse my vintage regress....i have a passion for it


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mook said:


> Apparently that was the limit of his input on the development of it


Now you are being nasty Mooki:chuckle:

Actually Senna loved the NSX for being such a great handling car, if not the best handling car when it came out. There are japanese videos where you see Senna helping and testing the NSX protos and he allways looks very interested and involved, giving tips on the handling and basicly hammering his thoughts in to japanese engineers heads . . . . one reason the NSX is still a great handling car today.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

canman will wee himself with excitement when he sees this. Emailing it to him now.... puddle pending.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Just one word for this - Awesome 

One day i'll have a NSX, but for now there's plenty of other things out there for the money they fetch that i'd have over the NSX


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

The world greatest!!!! One of a kind nothing nor no one will ever compare!!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Trev said:


> Very different era.



What does a different era have to do with it?


The greatest drivers are the greatest drivers, no matter when they were racing. Ayrton Senna was a racer, and a lot of guys these days are racing drivers. 

There is a world of difference between the two.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Boosted said:


> What does a different era have to do with it?


Are you actually being serious? 

It has EVERYTHING to do with it!!! Fangio raced in cars MILES different to Senna's, no more easier or difficult to drive, but at "the time", they have to be compared to their competitors - of which they were the best.

Take the 2011 cars, they are very different again to what Senna raced.

Different eras bring different drivers of stand out excellence.


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

cool pic...

the NSX reminded me of this vid I saw the other day of a NSX with some words by the great man himself in the vid..

HONDA NSX (EXTENDED VERSION) BY FORMAT67.NET on Vimeo


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Christ Trev, you are such a fanboy, what with you be honoured to walk past his car every day blah de blah blah. Is it written in your contact that if your work at the MTC that you have to worship Senna? Name a better driver / racer....hmmmmmm Schumacher perhaps.....Senna may have been a 1 lap maestro, his qualifiying record is immense, but, he was prone to tantrums, if things didn't go his way he was not immune to using tactics that would be considered at best questionable at best, at the worst, he would flat out cheat to win.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

wow that's a great find. The love for Honda's. I'm touched by this image, you can see it on his face he loved the car.

some skills of the greatest, simply amazing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1bSPJdgfs


----------



## V1-Rotate (Aug 28, 2010)

Legendary status for both the driver and the car..


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Jakester said:


> Christ Trev, you are such a fanboy, what with you be honoured to walk past his car every day blah de blah blah. Is it written in your contact that if your work at the MTC that you have to worship Senna? Name a better driver / racer....hmmmmmm Schumacher perhaps.....Senna may have been a 1 lap maestro, his qualifiying record is immense, but, he was prone to tantrums, if things didn't go his way he was not immune to using tactics that would be considered at best questionable at best, at the worst, he would flat out cheat to win.


No, I just worshipped him as a kid actually.

FFS.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Jakester said:


> Name a better driver / racer....hmmmmmm Schumacher perhaps.....Senna may have been a 1 lap maestro, his qualifiying record is immense, but, he was prone to tantrums, if things didn't go his way he was not immune to using tactics that would be considered at best questionable at best, at the worst, he would flat out cheat to win.


Also, thought I'd just add that your favourite Mr "cheating" prick Schumacher was also quite prone to ramming people off the track to win - Damon Hill being the stand out effort. He also tried it on Villeneuve in 1997 but it didn't work and he was deducted all of his Championship points by the FIA.

Oh yea, Senna didn't need his team mate to pull over and let him win like Schumacher did either......


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

The great Senna, I think good car!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Looking at this clip it shows what Senna meant to the world






Which other racing driver has had a funeral like this, their was a poll which asked drivers who was the greastest and senna come first.

Even micheal voted senna, he was a true master behind the wheel and the best at what he done.

I don't work a MTC and I love him to bits for his pure attitude towards racing.

His words where, "If you don't go for a gap your no longer a racing driver"

He would put people into a point where you either hit him or avoid it and from that point he owned you on the track.

Anybody in motorsport would say Senna was the best F1 DRIVER:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Here are experts opinion on Senna

In the First Video take note of drivers opinion on who was number 1 from 2mins in, even micheal says Senna, says it all really!!.






kC9ZeCr5bEA&feature


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm sure Schumacher also took damon hill of the track to win the world championship like senna-prost.

Thats racing....I never saw Senna having to let a team mate pull over so he could win..

Trev I truely envy you for working at MTC and seeing his cars everyday and go to lunch with people who looked after him back in the day:bowdown1::bowdown1:

You trev are one lucky f***er


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Jakester said:


> Christ Trev, you are such a fanboy, what with you be honoured to walk past his car every day blah de blah blah. Is it written in your contact that if your work at the MTC that you have to worship Senna? Name a better driver / racer....hmmmmmm Schumacher perhaps.....Senna may have been a 1 lap maestro, his qualifiying record is immense, but, he was prone to tantrums, if things didn't go his way he was not immune to using tactics that would be considered at best questionable at best, at the worst, he would flat out cheat to win.



I'm sorry but your talking out your arse:runaway:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I am not specially a Motorsports fan or a Senna fan nor a F1 fan . . . but Senna is a figure with charms from past times, where young people had to ask their parents to look TV and begged Granma for a few pennies to buy a mag. with a Senna poster. His power and aura were more intense in a sense of touching millions, without being a Internet-sat TV- cell phone promoted star.

He was true and real while being a cool, friendly and an enthusiastic celeb. . . . something not many sports celebs have been since then.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Well this video shows what Senna is all about, a bad start leaves him in 14th place.
By lap 3 his is in 5th, walker says he now has the tuff nuts to crack and with that flys past the ferrari of albereto..and the rest to finish 1st!!!
Lets see schumacher beat that!..

part 2 is missing

Part 1
gw7uBVLtjKM&feature
Part 3
8HEGYLNF9G8&feature


----------

